# AMquel Plus



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Saw this and wondered if it works like it says! 
Says it removes Nitrite,Nitrate and ammonia and can be used in high amounts without effecting the fish or bacteria bed!

Just wondering about experiences with this product. Just curious.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I used it for every water change.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I use that product in every water change and my P's are fine and healthy...


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

Do you guys realize that I am not talking about plain Amquel?

I am talking about Amquel Plus+ This removes the stuff I stated above not just for water changes alone like reg. Amquel!










If I'm wrong :sad:


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Never used it, never needed to... AmQuel works fine for water changes and I believe it less expensive. If those claims are true, I can see how AmQuel+ can help save many fish lives during the cycling process.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

i use amquel plus, and IMO it does everything it says it does... i put it in every week for maintenance purposes & during every water change. my fish have been healthy.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah I have used it when I do my water changes.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I also use the + version. works great!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

is this product necessary if you have well water ???


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I use it...I think it works great.....I think its claims are true in the fact that it bring Nitrates and NItrites down...


----------

